# New TifTuf Berumda



## The Reclaimer (May 19, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

Recently purchased a house and trying to get my lawn off to a good start. Its TifTuf Bermuda Sod that was laid down in the last week of March. We didn't close until last week of April that is when I was able start to watering. I have been watering 2 to 3 times a week 1.0, 1.5 inches per week. I'm in the Carolinas its gets pretty hot here. I also haven't mowed it at all.

Should I have put something down on it pre emergent, fertilizer etc ?

I've also noticed these dry/dead spots, what can I do to eliminate or treat this. Any info would be great thanks guys !


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

I believe to new for pre-emergant. Keep watering 1" a week. Have you fertilized at all? With out a soil test hit with a starter fertilizer. You have allot of good grass it will fill in. Feed it water it. What are you going to mow with rotary or reel?


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Also have the toots tacked in? Can you pull the pieces of sod up?


----------



## Gopwh2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

Fertilize and water. It will takeoff now that the weather is warming up. However, remember that TifTuf doesn't require as much water as other Bermuda; so keep it at an inch. Once it's established, you won't need to water much at all. Like Durso81 said above, pull on the corners to see if the roots have taken hold. Give it a little more time, and it will look beautiful soon. I love my TifTuf.


----------



## The Reclaimer (May 19, 2019)

Durso 81, I have a wheel mower currently so I'll be using that for now. I will check today about being able to pull up the sod.

Gopwh2020, How often should I be putting down fertilizer ?

In regards to weeds I've only had a few pop up and I just pull them out. Can I spot treat on such a new lawn ? I'm new to the weed killers and fertilizers but have been recently reading into them to learn more.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Welome! Im in CLT area. I had my tiftuf laid down in feb. i have some of the dry spots as well.

I havent put pre m down uet. Waiting until fall.

Get a soil test done asap. They are free just need to mail in. Most public libraries have them in NC.

Water, mow, fertilize. I went with a reel mower so i go low. If i were you id keep it at 2" inch or less.

Keep in mind many of the lawns you see here are well established multi-year stands. It takes time to get there.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

And your going to want to level it at some point.

You might want to get a watering can filled with sand and fill those gaps between the sod.


----------



## The Reclaimer (May 19, 2019)

Wfrobinette said:


> And your going to want to level it at some point.
> 
> You might want to get a watering can filled with sand and fill those gaps between the sod.


Does filling the gaps with sand help the grass fill it in ?


----------



## The Reclaimer (May 19, 2019)

In regards to weeds I've just been pulling them out. Should I spot treat with anything ?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The Reclaimer said:


> In regards to weeds I've just been pulling them out. Should I spot treat with anything ?


If you are willing to hand pull, rock on. Unless it's a sedge then don't pull, spray it.


----------



## dre white (May 6, 2019)

I would use sand now to level your lawn since it is easy for you to see the areas that need to be filled in. The sand will help in many ways including filling in faster. It will make mowing much easier as well.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

I would not just use sand I would get https://shop.soil3.com/products/soil3-level-mix or sand and flowerbed soil and mix it. I tried sand only in a spot and the hybrid bermuda did not like it. Not to say sand will not work could have been the solar reflection off my windows lol. Also just good dirt around the edges to seal in between the sod it will dry out around the edges however i can tell you from putting single rolls of sod down in my yard to make up for a Tree and shade, the year after they take off. Water every day for three weeks so the root system. Then you can cut it back. Check the bermuda triangle post out for yard treatments if your doing it yourself. Also look for any construction material from a new home screwdriver test is great helped me figure out why i had some spots drying out.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

root system to take. forgot to type that part. Noticed another thing you will want to do. for your tree in the front yard you might want make a mulch bed that goes down with a lip as the bermuda will grow into the mulch.


----------



## The Reclaimer (May 19, 2019)

Thank you to everyone for all the great advice and information. Feels like much less of daunting task now that I have a plan of action starting to come together. I'm learning that this is a marathon process not a sprint. :thumbup:


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

NClawnnut78 said:


> I would not just use sand I would get https://shop.soil3.com/products/soil3-level-mix or sand and flowerbed soil and mix it. I tried sand only in a spot and the hybrid bermuda did not like it. Not to say sand will not work could have been the solar reflection off my windows lol. Also just good dirt around the edges to seal in between the sod it will dry out around the edges however i can tell you from putting single rolls of sod down in my yard to make up for a Tree and shade, the year after they take off. Water every day for three weeks so the root system. Then you can cut it back. Check the bermuda triangle post out for yard treatments if your doing it yourself. Also look for any construction material from a new home screwdriver test is great helped me figure out why i had some spots drying out.


2nd on level mix. I have TifGrand not TifTuf. But I top dressed heavily about a month after it was put down. It got it to green up in a hurry and got rid of the seems and dips. Part of the level mix is essentially a natural fertilizer feeding.

Plus keep in mind we're just now getting some really warm to hot weather after a pretty mild spring (100 miles south of you). It should take off soon.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

NClawnnut78 said:


> I would not just use sand I would get https://shop.soil3.com/products/soil3-level-mix or sand and flowerbed soil and mix it. I tried sand only in a spot and the hybrid bermuda did not like it. Not to say sand will not work could have been the solar reflection off my windows lol. Also just good dirt around the edges to seal in between the sod it will dry out around the edges however i can tell you from putting single rolls of sod down in my yard to make up for a Tree and shade, the year after they take off. Water every day for three weeks so the root system. Then you can cut it back. Check the bermuda triangle post out for yard treatments if your doing it yourself. Also look for any construction material from a new home screwdriver test is great helped me figure out why i had some spots drying out.


That stuff is way too expensive. The samething can be had for $40 a yard. 70 sand 30% compost blended. Or call siteone and ask for lawn soil. Its a 70/30 blend of sand to soil.

Im having visionsupplyanddesign custom blend tater dirt and compost about $320 for 7 yards delivered.


----------



## The Reclaimer (May 19, 2019)

Noticing more brown spots. Could it be im over watering or under watering ?

I use an impact sprinkler around 40 minutes puts down about 1/2 inch give or take a little, twice a week.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Get a screwdriver and poke it in those spots and see if there are rocks or something causing the browning. It's probably just trying to get established. All those brown spots will fade away very soon. Yes fertilize, one pound of nitrogen per month per 1k sq feet. If you haven't fertilized yet it's likely in very much need of nitrogen. I wouldn't worry about watering too much. As long as it's not soggy you should be ok.


----------



## The Reclaimer (May 19, 2019)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Get a screwdriver and poke it in those spots and see if there are rocks or something causing the browning. It's probably just trying to get established. All those brown spots will fade away very soon. Yes fertilize, one pound of nitrogen per month per 1k sq feet. If you haven't fertilized yet it's likely in very much need of nitrogen. I wouldn't worry about watering too much. As long as it's not soggy you should be ok.


It is still new SOD and I have not fertilized at all yet. Since I haven't had a soil test done I'm thinking of going with starter fertilizer first.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

What have your temps been I know it's been hot as hell here in Atalanta and with new sod twice a week watering probably isn't enough? Once it starts to get more established you can start backing off and water deeper and less frequent. But I bet the brown areas the roots are not deep and are drying out.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Durso81 said:


> Also have the toots tacked in?


Sorry, I LOL'd hard at this unexpectedly. 
I think I have my next XBL gamer tag name "Toottacker"
Thanks. :lol:


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

RDZed said:


> Durso81 said:
> 
> 
> > Also have the toots tacked in?
> ...


Haha LMAO!


----------



## The Reclaimer (May 19, 2019)

Durso81 said:


> What have your temps been I know it's been hot as hell here in Atalanta and with new sod twice a week watering probably isn't enough? Once it starts to get more established you can start backing off and water deeper and less frequent. But I bet the brown areas the roots are not deep and are drying out.


Sod was placed end of March it rained alot in April. We moved in end of April I've been watering consistently since then. Temps gradually rose since installation from 70s and this week is first week of solids 90s.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

It's rooted by now I'm sure, if any doubt pull at any pieces and see if it's pretty stuck, if so you can start mowing. Personally I would mow it as low as your mower goes, ideally as low as 1/2 inch to 3/4 if you have a reel mower. Use sand (yes sand, don't be afraid of it most golf courses use sand exclusively) to fill any gaps or low spots, fertilize with something fairly even maybe a 15-15-15 NPK product or something labeled as a starter fertilizer at HD/Lowes. Mowing low as often as possible (2-3 times per week) will encourage the grass to spread laterally and thicken up. Pre emergent is completely fine at this point.


----------



## The Reclaimer (May 19, 2019)

erdons said:


> It's rooted by now I'm sure, if any doubt pull at any pieces and see if it's pretty stuck, if so you can start mowing. Personally I would mow it as low as your mower goes, ideally as low as 1/2 inch to 3/4 if you have a reel mower. Use sand (yes sand, don't be afraid of it most golf courses use sand exclusively) to fill any gaps or low spots, fertilize with something fairly even maybe a 15-15-15 NPK product or something labeled as a starter fertilizer at HD/Lowes. Mowing low as often as possible (2-3 times per week) will encourage the grass to spread laterally and thicken up. Pre emergent is completely fine at this point.


Should I be using a spray fert or a granular to start off with you think ?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I use granular and just water It in, it usually dissolves pretty fast.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

According to Carolina Fresh Farms where I got my sod from you cant put down pre emerge for 6 months. I would hit it with a starter fertilizer and keep watering at one inch.


----------



## BigWu812 (May 25, 2018)

I'm new to lawn care so take this with a grain of salt. I live in south Charlotte. I plugged by back yard with Tif Tuf awhile back. I hardly ever water or fertilize. This gras is indestructible.

If it were my yard I'd get the shovel out and look for construction debris or rocks wherever you're having a problem.

Best of luck!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

daganh62 said:


> According to Carolina Fresh Farms where I got my sod from you cant put down pre emerge for 6 months. I would hit it with a starter fertilizer and keep watering at one inch.


It might depend on the specific chemical and type of grass however the prodiamine label says it's fine to use on sod that has rooted.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

If you did not put down fungicide and insecticide when you did the sod, I would do so now. I like heritage G for fungicide and Talstar extra for insecticide.

The daily heavy watering sod gets during establishment can cause fungus issues.


----------



## The Reclaimer (May 19, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> If you did not put down fungicide and insecticide when you did the sod, I would do so now. I like heritage G for fungicide and Talstar extra for insecticide.
> 
> The daily heavy watering sod gets during establishment can cause fungus issues.


We hadn't moved into the house when they initially put the sod down so im not sure if they put anything. I'm going to guess they didn't because of the mediocre job they did. I never thought to call and ask though. With that said I'll be calling them this week to find out.

How often do those need to be applied ? Is it an annual thing ?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's a definitely put it down now thing. There will be ongoing applications of both, but neither will hurt to put down if it's been at least a month.


----------

